# 4.8 mm cell size foundation...



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Anyone have 4.8 foundation, or even smaller, available on the U.S.? 

You can buy mills to press small cell foundation, including 4.8mm from 
The Hawley Honey Company. 220 North Elm. Iola , KS 66749. 620-365-5956. (leave a message). After 8 PM call 620-365-7919

He will try to talk you out of the 4.8mm.


----------



## kenpkr (Apr 6, 2004)

" Anyone have 4.8 foundation, or even smaller, available on the U.S.?"

I've gotten sheets of medium small cell foundation (he may have deep also) from Dixie Bee supply- Dan Kuchenmeister in Lula, GA.
http://www.geocities.com/fatbeeman/?200524


----------

